# Will a large SUV pull this trailer?



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

why not just trade up to a truck? I had a 2009 Dodge Nitro SUV and was hoping it would pull my trailer...unfortunately...for my own reassurance..I just went and traded it for this 










You will feel more confident on the road if you have a truck pulling a trailer as opposed to an suv.

Does that Durango have the hemi or? I think it will cost you a heck of alot more on fuel if you are pulling that trailer loaded with an suv

Just my .02


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, the car... definite no on pulling a trailer. 

Hubby said the Durango should be able to but the gas mileage is going to be horrid. I do love the Durango, we rented one a couple years ago to visit relatives who lived up in the mountains on unmaintained dirt roads in the middle of Winter. 4 adults, 2 kids in large carseats and tons of stuff all fit in there comfortably and we had no issues driving it on snowy, icy, steep dirt roads.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol Delfina, I am sure HITS knows that her car cannot pull a trailer


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, I know..... although around here, I would not be at all surprised to see someone trying!

I was driving to the barn last week and I couldn't believe it, someone was on the Interstate going at least 70mph (they passed me!) and they were hauling a 2 horse straight load trailer, divider removed and THREE horses JAMMED in it. Not small horses either, 2 QH's jammed as far forward as they could go and one QH in the middle slightly farther back so her giant QH butt could fit in. Well, you wouldn't have to worry about any of the horses scrambling around, they couldn't move an inch..... I have no idea how you could get 3 horses to squeeze on in like that!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol yes that Fit can't even tow ME half the time!!  as MIE hinted, that was a joke 

MIE I thought about a truck too but they're both V8 and the Durango looks like a truck more than an SUV anyway which is why I was considering it. Not sure if the one I posted in there has a Hemi or not but I think we may go look at it tomorrow so I am going to ask. PS I love your truck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Omg delfina what is wrong with people?? Geez u may think some of them FEEL like it but horses are not couches!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am looking for a vehicle, and I want it to beable to pull a horse trailer, with great gas mileage. I've been looking at the Durango too HITS. The gas is REDICULOUS, and it is apparently getting to $5.00 this summer.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ewwwww...yeah it's like 17 highway isn't it? But I didn't think the trucks with comparable engines were much better at all?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I will miss that about my fit. I get 32 mpg now!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

OMG, you gotta pick Excel and I up to go hacking in that trailer this spring )


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like the 4.7 liter V8 2006 Durango maxes out at 8950, so you should be okay if that's the engine you're looking at. I'm about to get off work or else I'd have more helpful input. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been looking at a Dodge Dakota, have wanted one for years. I have been driving the local horse and truck people nuts with all my questions, the basic one being.. Can this truck (which is a midsize, and similar in size to the Durango) pull a loaded 2 horse trailer?
I have not had a single horse person tell me what I wanted to hear.
They all say I should really invest in a proper, full sized truck, and preferably a 4x4 at that.
As for the non horsey truck people, they said as far as weight goes, you really don't want to be consistently towing at the truck's rated capacity, and that you should generally stay below 75% on a regular basis.
Then you have to take into consideration that it is a live load that can shift.
So I would pass on the same advice that has been given to me. 
Can it pull it? I guess so. Should you pull with it? Probably not.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Btw, I used to know someone who pulled their trailer with a (chevy?) Suburban, but they are larger than the Durangos. Even then, she only did it when in a pinch, and when the pick up truck was not available.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the info!! I'm looking at trucks AND SUV's (found a Chevy Avalanche for sale I'm interesting in now...4X4 with 5.7L V8 engine, 7,900 lb towing capacity)

The Durangos I'm looking at are all V8's and 4X4 (whether I end up with a truck or SUV, I want a 4X4 option). And yes MyBoyPuck it's the 4.7L. Although I think it's only rated for 6,500 lbs which is cutting it a little close (reason for this thread, I'm a little on the fence!) 

The horse trailer I'm looking at is about 3,000 lbs empty -- add to that another 1,000 lbs of my horse and avg. 1,400 of someone else's and you have the tow weight now up to 5,400 which is at 83% capacity - that 75% rule mentioned above it a pretty cool rule of thumb by the way! 

So I don't know, the more that I think about it, the more I'm leaning towards a nice Dodge Ram or that Avalanche!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

HITS, I'm not sure if I would pull a trailer with a Durango or not. The Chevy Avalanche would do it and so would a Suburban. I'm not so sure on Dodge trucks. Every one I've came across has something wrong with the transmission, but it could just be me. You're gonna have problems with every vehicle anyway! Just make sure whatever you get has a built in towing package so that it has a fan to cool down the transmission :]


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I do need that! What does a tow package cost to install after the fact?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Keep in mind that it's not just a tow hitch that makes a tow package - it's a transmission oil cooler, a larger radiator, suspension, etc.

I used to haul one horse (using a stock trailer) with an Envoy but only short distances. I just traded up to an Expedition with the 5.4 and the HD tow package. That is the very minimum I would use to tow two horses and a trailer. The Durango, if I'm correct, is only the size of the Envoy and it is too small to comfortably tow the trailer and horses for any distance - and especially at highway speeds.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I think one costed my dad about $300 (if I can remember right), but it was just the hitch. It was pretty hard on his truck without the cooler and everything so we couldn't go far. It's a miracle his truck isn't messed up from it actually! I just bought an F150 with the package in it and I can barely tell my trailer is back there.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

HITS, if you look at trucks, you want a rear axle ratio of 3.73 or 3.92. In my area, Chevy's rule. Everybody tows with them. I just got a nice used 3/4 ton for $11,000. I'm sure you could get away with a 1/2 ton towing an aluminum trailer, but it would have to be the fully tricked out engine, V8, Hemi, 4.7 liter or larger engine, etc. There's a good forum called horsetrailerworld.com that has some good truck guys on it. It's worth a look.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm really leaning towards that Avalanche  have to find out if it has the tow package installed though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

When we needed a vehicle so we didn't have to use our pickup as a daily driver we decided to get an SUV just in case the truck broke down and we needed to trailer somewhere. We looked at the 4.2L V8 Dodge Durango and a 5.2 (not totally sure on that, but is the 318 V8) Jeep Grand Cherokee. We ended up with the Cherokee. Doing the research we found that the Durango lacked several things which the GC had as standard, like the transmission cooler. Do a lot of research on the vehicle and don't just take the dealers word. Go online and look into what the manufacturer says in regard to the tow capacity. Look for things such as a transmission cooler, and remember even though it may be the same model, as in our GC the two other models in the same year had VERY different tow capacities. 

I hate to sound like a broken record but to pull two horses I would not have anything less than a full size pickup with a motor no less than a 5.4 liter. You need to have at least a 1/2 ton in my humble opinion to be safe on the road. When we had to pull with our GC a couple times the horses would shift around and they would cause some sway.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Getting on line is a good idea. I looked for a forum on the Expedition, joined, and asked as many questions as I thought necessary to be sure the truck I was ready to buy was going to do the job - and what to look for in way of a towing package. The forum was a fantastic place to get the truth about towing as well as problems and cures with the truck.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> I have been looking at a Dodge Dakota, have wanted one for years. I have been driving the local horse and truck people nuts with all my questions, the basic one being.. Can this truck (which is a midsize, and similar in size to the Durango) pull a loaded 2 horse trailer?
> I have not had a single horse person tell me what I wanted to hear.
> They all say I should really invest in a proper, full sized truck, and preferably a 4x4 at that.
> As for the non horsey truck people, they said as far as weight goes, you really don't want to be consistently towing at the truck's rated capacity, and that you should generally stay below 75% on a regular basis.
> ...


I have pulled our 2 horse up the mountain with our Dodge Dakota quad cab with a V8 and full tow package. Mostly I just have my small guy in there but have taken 2. We had them thoroughly check it out and it is fine for towing them around. Usually only take him up the highway 2 times a years though (3 hour drive) the rest is local driving. Will post a pic when I get home

BTW Best truck ever!!!! Never had a problem with is since new in 2003. Hauls logs around etc.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok I've narrowed my search down to these trucks so far...now I'm calling around to find out which already have the tow package installed and then which also have the brake controller installed. 

*Grey Ford F150 (this one has the factory tow package installed but NOT the brake controller):*
Cars for Sale: 2005 Ford F150 XLT in Akron, OH 44333: Truck Details - 286465146 - AutoTrader.com 

*Burgundy Ford F150:*
Cars for Sale: 2003 Ford F150 XLT in Brunswick, OH 44212: Truck Details - 295071032 - AutoTrader.com

*Silver Dodge Ram:*
Cars for Sale: 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 Truck SLT in Canton, OH 44703: Truck Details - 295519770 - AutoTrader.com

*Blue Chevy Avalanche:*
Cars for Sale: 2003 Chevrolet Avalanche LT in Parma, OH 44129: Truck Details - 295560892 - AutoTrader.com

*Silver Dodge Dakota: *
Cars for Sale: 2005 Dodge Dakota 4x4 Quad Cab SLT in Middleburg Heights, OH 44130: Truck Details - 295553426 - AutoTrader.com


My question is -- if the dealer tells me "it has the factory tow package", what does that include? Basically, I know a tow package should at least include a *transmission cooler* and there are other components, but what are the "across the board" components I should be asking the dealer about? *What does the tow package NEED to include that I should specifically be asking if it includes? *


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Typically there is a difference between a tow package and a HD tow package. The HD will be able to handle a higher tongue weight and pull a heavier trailer (loaded). 

In the case of my Expedition, the HD included a better suspension as well the trans cooler and a larger radiator. The regular towing package did not. The way to know (since it was used and did not have a window sticker) was that the HD had not only the 4 pin flat but the RV type hook up for the trailer (the round RV plug has the wire for the brake controller but the 4 pin does not so it may require some wiring).

In 99% of cases, there will be a wiring harness under the dash that will allow you to simply plug in your brake controller rather then have to wire it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

While I'm not a Ford girl, (transmissions tend to suck) of the 5 you posted, I like the first Ford the best. V8 5.4 liter engine. If you can find out the gear ratio on that one, just make sure it's not the 3.55. 3.73 or 3.92 is better.

I like the Dodge, but only if it's 5.3 liter engine. The ad doesn't say. It might be the 4.3 liter which isn't as powerful. Dodge's drive a bit rough, but they're good trucks.

I don't think the Dakota or the Avalanche are big enough trucks to be towing your sweet Sandie.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, brake controllers are only about $300 installed. Just did it last week.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks everyone  lots of great info!! And yeah I was thinking the same thing about the dakota...but the avalanche is actually pretty big...5.3liter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think the Dakota is big enough to haul a horse trailer either, but the Avalanche is. I really like that first F150 and I think it's priced pretty fair too. Looks almost like my truck :]


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

HITS, just so you know. I Pickup up my featherlite trailer yesterday. With my 3/4 ton Chevy, I could not even feel the trailer behind me. If you're going aluminum for your trailer, any good 1/2 ton will probably be fine, as long as it has the right gears.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep I'm going all aluminum 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> Btw, I used to know someone who pulled their trailer with a (chevy?) Suburban, but they are larger than the Durangos. Even then, she only did it when in a pinch, and when the pick up truck was not available.


I have a burb and it tows better than my hubby's pick up...granted its a big block 454, 3/4 ton, but it actually doesn't change gas mileage when you haul...that being said, the gas mileage sucks all the time. We had no problem going freeway speed with 2 horses and a head wind just yesterday. I clocked the mileage with and without the trailer...it is almost exactly the same. Not an easy parking lot vehicle, and don't even get me started on airport parking garages, but arenas...no problem.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Oh yeah, brake controllers are only about $300 installed. Just did it last week.


I had mine done about a month ago for $150.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I had to take my Expedition in for warranty and they gave me a Durango for a loaner. It's no bigger then my old Envoy and that didn't do a good job towing so I don't suspect that the Durango will be any better.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> I had to take my Expedition in for warranty and they gave me a Durango for a loaner. It's no bigger then my old Envoy and that didn't do a good job towing so I don't suspect that the Durango will be any better.


A friend of mine tows with a Durango, but she has a brand new one with a Hemi, and only tows one horse and locally. If she hauls her daughter long distance, she borrows a heavy duty truck from her dad's car lot. Locally it seems to do okay.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Fowl Play said:


> Not an easy parking lot vehicle, and don't even get me started on airport parking garages, but arenas...no problem.


That's exactly why I insisted we keep my bitty lil Saturn when hubby caved in and bought me my crew cab GMC Sierra. Awesome for pulling a horse trailer and bringing along my kiddos, not good for for general around-town driving!


----------

